# Singer sewing machine 750 maintenance help



## electricdjinn (May 11, 2020)

Hello!
I have taken apart my Singer 750 to replace a gear. I managed to replace the gear, but on reassembly I have run in to one part i cannot get back where it belongs (I do not know exactly where one end of it belongs).

The part is a thin metal part about the size of a pickle fork. It is located on the lower right of the machine, held in place by one screw from the bottom. Immediately next to the screw a spring is attached which connects to something up near the lower stitch adjustment knob.

Here is the part I do not know: The other end of it is forked, and goes somewhere up near that same stitch adjustment knob, but I do not know where.

If someone has a 750 and is willing to take the front cover off and take a photo, that would save me! (And then I get to figure out how to sync the bobbin with the rest...)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you looked at the manual for info https://www.singer.com/search/support?title=750


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

All the individual parts are shown clearly here: https://www.singeronline.com/750.html
Once you find the part you can either assume where it goes or Singer will tell you.


----------



## electricdjinn (May 11, 2020)

It is not visible anywhere in the manual, nor is it one of the parts for sale on the site.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post a picture of it.


----------



## electricdjinn (May 11, 2020)

2 views of the part


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And the part.


----------



## electricdjinn (May 11, 2020)

The bracket with the "F" end.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I was way off as I was thinking the middle one. With your pictures, I think Singer should be able to help, or even a local repair shop if you ask nicely.


----------

